# Lathe foot brake mod.



## Charles scozzari (Oct 25, 2022)

I would like to show you a mod I made to my lathe foot brake. Sometimes while working on the lathe your not in a position to quickly get to the lower brake bar in time. I made an attachment that allows a quick path to stop the machine by hitting the brake in any position with your hand by simply slapping the bar down anywhere along its length. It works very well and I am glad to have this option available to me. hope you like it,    Thanks for looking.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

Nicely done.  Thank you for sharing.  

But got a question.  You do not hit it by mistake?  Or is it in a position that you have to push down and not forward to activate the brake?


----------



## Charles scozzari (Oct 25, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Nicely done.  Thank you for sharing.
> 
> But got a question.  You do not hit it by mistake?  Or is it in a position that you have to push down and not forward to activate the brake?


Hi, very valid point. I can't agree more that it could happen, but I usually work alone in my shop and that to some extent reduces the chance of that happening. If, and when needed I could remove the lower bolt to disengage the hand operated brake. I had thought originally about a single handle on just the left side but opted for this set up.     Thanks for the question and looking.


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 25, 2022)

What brand lathe do you have? Looks very similar to mine judging by the qc knobs. My problem with my brake was the height of the step. I cut my and lowered it so you don’t have to high step to use it. Nice job!


----------



## great white (Oct 25, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> I would like to show you a mod I made to my lathe foot brake. Sometimes while working on the lathe your not in a position to quickly get to the lower brake bar in time. I made an attachment that allows a quick path to stop the machine by hitting the brake in any position with your hand by simply slapping the bar down anywhere along its length. It works very well and I am glad to have this option available to me. hope you like it,    Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice solution. I like it!


----------



## Charles scozzari (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi. Quick story. After owning many 6" 9" 10" lathes I wanted a 1440, so in 2007 I bought this  (what I always felt was a knockoff of a Clausing lathe) GML-1440 BGF Gap import which is sold under many labels. At the time it was $2.700 delivered. This same lathe today is almost 3 times that. I have to admit that I am satisfied with it. I do have a 9" Logan back up.   Thanks.


----------

